# car wont start



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

this is the second time it has done it to me. I was driving my car when it just cuts out(kinda like you run outta gas) but i have a full tank... when you try to start the car it sounds normal but it just wont turnover. can anyone help or give me an idea of what can be done?



ok..seconds after i post this i go try to start it again. It starts for a few seconds then dies again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

did you check the alternator? i know little about cars but it sounds like that may be it...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

is your check engine light on when you have the key in the on position? if so, check your engine codes. your fuel delivery system could be clogged somewhere, most likely the filter. let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

It could also be the connection to your Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAF).

It's probably not the alternator if the car will still turnover just because it is more likely for the battery to drain first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

*working again*

well i busted out the good ol' factory service manual and popped open my hood. While reading and locating all connections i found a loose connection. As soon as i fixed this its working just fine. It seems that my engine rattles it off because the clip is broken.

Thanks for your help guys. As you might have noticed i know very little about cars..haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

if it is not the MAF it could be a clogged fuel filter or maybe even the fuel pump. Check these things first. If you haven't changed your fuel filter it should be changed about every 30k.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Nissan_NX said:


> *this is the second time it has done it to me. I was driving my car when it just cuts out(kinda like you run outta gas) but i have a full tank... when you try to start the car it sounds normal but it just wont turnover. can anyone help or give me an idea of what can be done?
> 
> 
> 
> ok..seconds after i post this i go try to start it again. It starts for a few seconds then dies again.  *


Yeah I have posted on this forum with me my 200sx K 92/93. But mine seems too be related more too cold starts. I killed my battery the other day, I tried too start her(my metallic grey car was almost pure white from the frost), and it sounds like she trying to start, and then dies and I turned her over 15 times and flat battery, took 48hrs too recharge her to get her down to the 0 amps on the battery charger. Starter Motor is fine, no problems thank god. I never had an engine cut out while driving, only get a fuel cut off if I hit the factory preset 7200rpm, stops you over-reving the engine and makes you change gear. When its warm, it flies like a bird, nice and smooth, no problems whatsoever, hits 1x0mph without a problem.

Where did you get the factory service manual?, I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*car won't start?*

Mine did the same thing a few years ago---- it was the air intake control valve.


----------

